# What pants colors go with chocolate or deep brown shirt?



## drrobert (Sep 24, 2006)

I was going through my shirt wardrobe today, as the electricity is out from a snowstorm where my dental practice is located ,and I discovered I did not have a deep brown or chocolate brown shirt in my collection. I have several shades of light tan and I thought to myself why don't I have a chocolate brown shirt? I thought if I bought one would I be restricted to chocolate brown pants and hope the shades would be compatible and not look "off". Does anyone wear a deep brown or chocolate brown shirt and if you do what color pants do you wear with it and do you restrict yourself to only a white tie to go with it. In other words what are the clothing options for starting with a deep brown or chocolate brown shirt?As usual your expertise on these matters helps me make the right decision so I do not look sartorially challenged to the world. drrobert


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

*Please don't match the pant and shirt colors!*

I have some "chocolate" brown shirts and mate them with tan, lt.dove grey., cream, or even lt. blue pants. It's a rather casual color so a casual tie ( like a knit) in the brown palette would work. Personally, I don't wear ties with these shirts.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

If you wear a dark brown shirt with dark brown trousers, people will think you work for UPS.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Why not khaki colored pants. You could wear a lot of different light colored ties with it. This would not be a conservative business look, but I wear dark shirts and light ties sometimes.

The right shade of olive could work well, too.


----------



## Grayishhues (Feb 25, 2006)

I like yachtie's suggestion of a dove grey trouser, could be a very striking combination. I also think that you could pair many a colored tie with a chocolate brown shirt, the key would be finding the tie. I think pink can make a very interesting contrast with brown.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Brown Pants


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Blue pants would look sharp. I wear blue shirts with brown suits all the time. Depending on the time of the year you could also wear cream colored pants.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Everyone's got a different opinion....*

..but dark shirts go best with lighter pants. So, cream, camel, the taupes work well, maybe khaki, but it needs to be a good khaki. Jewel tones look dorky, saty away from navy or ruby or emerald.


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd have to see the brown, but what about black pants?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I kind of thought brown worked well with brown colors


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Howard said:


> I kind of thought brown worked well with brown colors


It does, I would think tans, maybe an olive depending on shade, gray (I would have to see it4)...I cannot imagine blue and brown, but maybe, again, depends on shades of each. I am wearing brown cords right now with a brown wool v neck sweater, different shades, but not by much..does it work, I think so, but for dress wear I would not mate such close colors.


----------



## kshah (Oct 30, 2006)

Lighter grays, which would be the more interesting choice, and khaki.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

I wear a brown shirt with my mid/ dark grey suits.


----------

